# Pinto beans



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I like beans and corn bread ( I know that sounds redneckish but what the heck) 
I even have some dried pork and dried onions to cook with my slow cooked beans.

I bought 100 pounds of pinto beans at wally word and I was going to put them in canning jars
for storage. But someone told me not to. They said that if I put them in a sealed jar that they 
might go bad like mold or spoil. There called dried beans but there not really completely dried.
So is this true? 

No gas jokes please LOL


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't have pinto beans stored, but I do have navy and great northern.
They are vac packed with o2 eaters.
I do have a large jar of pinto's that has been on the shelf for about 10 years, unused.
I do not see anything growing on them.
It is true, there is a moisture content in them, I think about 5%.
Use the o2 eaters if you use the jars.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I agree. Vac pack or seal in mylar bags with O2 absorbers and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We have plenty of dried Pinto Beans stored in mylar with O2 absorbers. Never thought about putting dried beans in canning jars but I suspect it would be fine. Last year we put some crackers in canning jars (after we saw a thread on the PF) so I think dried beans would work in jars.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

My pinto beans are stored in pails sealed Mylar bags with 02 absorbers. 02 if present will cause problems with any long term storage food. 
On a scale of 1 to 4 I'd give you a ******* rating of 3, you'd have gotten the 4 if you'd mentioned ham hocks.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

My brother put pinto beans in lots of 1 gallon glass jars with no oxygen absorbers long ago. After a year they were still ok. After 3-4 years you could see little bits of mold growing on them.

Lima beans were the worst but the white rice still looks good many years later.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Seneca said:


> ...
> On a scale of 1 to 4 I'd give you a ******* rating of 3, you'd have gotten the 4 if you'd mentioned ham hocks.



View attachment 13639


Or any mention of squirrel on your grill or in your frying pan automatically adds 1 point to the "******* scale".


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Slippy said:


> View attachment 13639
> 
> 
> Or any mention of squirrel on your grill or in your frying pan automatically adds 1 point to the "******* scale".


Oh then I'm in,, And how many points do I get for making squirrel gravy?

Oh man,, You guys got me wanting some over my biscuits.


----------



## Logout (Nov 11, 2015)

.....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> View attachment 13639
> 
> 
> Or any mention of squirrel on your grill or in your frying pan automatically adds 1 point to the "******* scale".


How about if you know how to remove the glands from a raccoon or muskrat before you cook them.

Also don't forget beaver tail.........


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I love beans, but as I have gotten older, I can't eat too many too often, not only the gas ( which is bad enough) but they hurt my stomach for a few days. 
As far as preserving them, I'd vacuum pack them and never think twice about it, matter of fact, I already have.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> I love beans, but as I have gotten older, I can't eat too many too often, not only the gas ( which is bad enough) but they hurt my stomach for a few days.
> As far as preserving them, I'd vacuum pack them and never think twice about it, matter of fact, I already have.


Now you got my interest up: how do you vac pac beans?

I can vacuum them off the end of my fork or spoon, . . . properly mixed with corn bread, . . . HAM HOCK, . . . on-yonn, . . . duh-madoes, . . . some yeller pepper rings.

But I have never done the vac pac in jars.

I'd appreciate a "how to" on that, Moonshinedave, . . . iff'n of course ya got time. Oh, . . . and of course, . . . anybody else who'd want to chime in with the proper instructions.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> ...Also don't forget beaver tail.........


Me and Mish were talking about Beaver Tails just the other day...


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> Now you got my interest up: how do you vac pac beans?
> 
> I can vacuum them off the end of my fork or spoon, . . . properly mixed with corn bread, . . . HAM HOCK, . . . on-yonn, . . . duh-madoes, . . . some yeller pepper rings.
> 
> ...


I put them, uncooked of course, in either mylar bags or in canning jars. I have a small vacuum pump so I seal both ends of the mylar bags, sometimes I put in O2 absorbers (sometimes not) then punch a small hole in the bag (with a small nail), I then cover it (the hole) with a small piece of electrical tape leaving one end loose, put the vacuum hose (with a little funnel thingie) over the tape then pull vacuum. when you take the vacuum off, the tape sucks down, seals the hole shut and there you have it. About the same thing with the canning jars except I warm the sealing ring on the lid, punch a small hole in the lid, and then the tape/vacuum thing. Seems to be working fine, I have beans sealed in the cellar for a couple years now.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

To put dry beans into glass jars under vacuum seal you will need to get a Food Saver Vacuum Sealer. Any
model will work but you HAVE to have the attachment that fits over the top of the jar (one for small jars
and another is available for large jars). 

The process is simple once you've done it once or twice. Just fill your jar of choice with beans (I like to
leave about 1/4" air space at the top, then wipe the top edge of the jar with a clean paper towel to be sure
to get a good seal (of course the jar edge can't have any cracks or chips) and put a NEW lid in place on top.
You do NOT put the screw-on band on yet. The vacuum attachment presses down atop the jar and has a
small port on top to which you connect the Food Saver's accessory vacuum tube. 

Press the start button and the Food Saver will draw down a vacuum and shut off automatically. At this point
you can lift off the vacuum attachment and the sealed jar with lid will be sitting there waiting for you to put
the screw-on band in place. Check the seal by pressing down on the center of the jar lid...if you hear a 'click'
sound the vacuum did not take. I have only had THAT happen about 3-4 times of hundreds of jars I have "Put
Up" using this method. If you do hear a click, remove the lid, reclean the jar lip and try to reseal. You might
even have a bad lid and it could require replacement.

If anyone would like to try it you'll find it's really very easy. I have also put lots of things like instant coffee, 
creamer, spices, parmesan cheese, etcetera into dozens of jars. Yes, you can get a seal with finely powdered 
items. I found a way to do it using coffee filters.

Good luck!

Grim

There is no need for O2 absorbers when you create a vacuum seal this way.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks, guys, . . . I have a vacuum pump I use in my leather work, . . . forming holsters mostly.

Guess it is going to find a new "job", . . . but I'll have to take a look at some means of attaching it to the jar and getting a good seal.

I knew the water bath and pressure cooker creates a vacuum, . . . just never thought of doing it another way.

At 71, . . . guess I ain't too old a pup to learn a new trick.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well everybody from Texas was raised on beans and corn bread. Still eat the stuff at least three times a week and twice on Sunday. Having given the topic some thought have about decided canned beans is the way to fly. Dont have to bother with cooking..o2 aborbers..dessicant packs etc..just open the can and grab a spoon. Dont have to waste a lot of fuel cooking the things which might be an issue if the end of the world really happens. Add some canned beef and you got chili or goulash as we called it back in the good days. Shelf life seems to be several years. Now the cornbread is a horse of a different color. Hey how about subbing that out for some hard tack crackers? There ya go.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

You're 71?

Jeez, Dwight! I thought you were 55!

Grim


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here is the Food Saver Vac Pump attachment for Jars

FoodSaver® Jar Sealer


----------

